
The new Rust website design - boatadventure
https://beta.rust-lang.org/
======
mjw1007
Associated blog post here: [https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/11/29/a-new-look-
for-rust-la...](https://blog.rust-lang.org/2018/11/29/a-new-look-for-rust-
lang-org.html)

~~~
steveklabnik
There was a submission for that too, but it never hit the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18562049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18562049)

Thanks for linking it; I hope this comment rises to the top. It adds some
important context, like how to report issues, and some future work we still
have yet to do.

~~~
sctb
We've merged these threads and transferred some juice back to the previous
submission.

~~~
steveklabnik
Thank you!

------
philip1209
For comparison, here was the prior version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181114045725/https://www.rust-...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181114045725/https://www.rust-
lang.org/en-US/)

(Tip: you can also use Wayback Machine on competitors to study how they have
adjusted their messaging over time.)

~~~
tazjin
The old website is still online: [https://www.rust-
lang.org/](https://www.rust-lang.org/)

The new one is just hosted on a preview subdomain to gather feedback, from
what I understand.

